# Theft of services in NYS?



## DriftinCowboy (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm sure I'm not the only one who's been stiffed for payment on snow removal, and I know the laws are different in different states, but what lengths can a contractor go to in order to collect payment for services rendered. I have two situations I'm dealing with currently where customers have ignored my invoices and not returned calls. I do have them under contract stating that payment is due at time of service with a ten day grace period. I leave a bill in the door at the time of service (some people see me and come out with a check if I'm not plowing in the wee hours of the morning). 

I have one customer who signed a contract after we spent over an hour looking going over it and changed his tune asking me to "wait til the storm was over before plowing" on a difficult driveway none the less. This was before a storm of over 22 inches here, when our original contracted agreement was to plow every so many inches. After being aggravated to no end by this guy (not even going into detail), I told him he could mark his agreement null and void and send it back (ignoring the agreement's 30 day cancellation policy) and he sent it without payment (which were due upon cancellation).

The other guy I can tell is the type trying to get something for nothing (All I'm gonna say about that). He hasn't paid me at all for all of February's services (which was pretty heavy here) and is not answering calls or responding to invoices).

What outlets can I look into? I have a lawyer, who has looked over my contract in the past. What can I do if these guys have no intention of paying for the services they requested? 

Thanks in advance. I hope you guys have been free of problem customers this season!


----------



## speedy1wrc (Feb 15, 2014)

Small claims court. A lawyer will likely tell you to go that route since he will probably charge more than you are due. If you have a lawyer friend they can do you a favor and write an official looking letter demanding payment or you will take legal action. It's worked a few times for me.


----------



## locqus (Dec 13, 2013)

We are taking a few of our headache customers to the collections agency as well, such a headache with these terrible people. Will be happy to be rid of them. I want to give them all the snow I moved during the 4 storms we had back onto their driveway.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

When I got stiffed by 2 people that thought it was ok to not pay I waited for the day we got 4' I plowed it under and over their car, banks were 6' easy.

Took the snow from outside the drive and buried the entrance too!

Never looked back


----------



## locqus (Dec 13, 2013)

IPLOWSNO;1784634 said:


> When I got stiffed by 2 people that thought it was ok to not pay I waited for the day we got 4' I plowed it under and over their car, banks were 6' easy.
> 
> Took the snow from outside the drive and buried the entrance too!
> 
> Never looked back


Wish I had the balls! lol love it!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go to the court and file for small claims .


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

This won't help you get your money but...... The next guy / gal you see plowing those properties >>> Let them know you got screwed.

Just because you got screwed does not mean you want to see that happen to the next person. Maybe they will drop the account when they don't get paid.


----------

